# Ever had to use your skills



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Whatever reason you started learning your art, be it BJJ, Judo, Karate, Kick Boxing or Krav Maga....anything.

Has anybody ever had to use it in a real life situation (not competition)!

And more specifically i'm talking about an uprovoked attack/defence situation, not the ****ing idiots that get drunk and go out looking for trouble. I've got no time for your opinions or thoughts.

Just wanted to find out how people handled the transition from training to real situation.

Did you forget your technique, did you stay composed and what was the scenario and result?

Hope to hear some intresting posts.


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes on a couple of occasion.

Most recent one was in a kebab shop after a night out, I was chatting to the owner at the counter waiting for my chicken kebab. One of my mates was sat down at a table eating a pizza talking to a bird, the rest were outside. I hear a load of noise behind me and see some lad pounding my mates face in. Now normally I wouldn't go running in, I would let events run their course and only intervene if things got nasty (head stamping etc). However knowing my mate, knowing his personality and that he is the last person on earth to try an upset anyone, I presumed this was an unprovoked attack which it turned out it was.

I went over and pulled the guy off my mate, Thai clinched him, kneed him in his ribs and threw him to the ground. He saw the size of me (im 6 foot 4 and big built) and starts saying "I don't want to fight you, I don't want to fight you" I told him to f**k off or he'll get hurt and he did. My mates nose was popped and had a black eye, his pizza was ruined as well because of all the blood!

We found out later that the girl my mate was talking to was the lads ex and he saw red.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea fair play, you stepped in to save a mate.

Thats fair play.

Getting thai clicnhed by a big guy like you and kneed does not sound like my idea of fun.

lol

thanks for the post


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone else had a street situation?


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Only once, on my girlfriends birthday, this lad started flirting with her and didnt take the message that she wasnt interested, even when she said "stop it thats my boyfriend over there" so he came over to me and started arguing, i tried to calm him down then he swings at me. So i slipped it and dotted him on the nose for his trouble. Then one of my rugby mates, whos the bouncer there, comes straight over and chucks him out, because he knows i dont start anything, im a pussycat really, so are most of the fighters i know. Normally i manage to talk them out of it, fighting should always be the last resort. Now excuse me while i put on my hemp trousers and dance through the valleys lol


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

Fair play, i like to hear that you actually tried to talk him out of it.

And then when he went for you than you popped him one.

Nice post


----------



## theheft (Mar 10, 2009)

Justin said:


> When I was in Year 8 of high school a guy started on me so I just grabbed him, picked him up and dropped him in a *Tombstone piledriver! *
> 
> I've had a few other self-defense situations in the last few years but its the usual stuff (chokes, hooks etc). I thought my first story was the most interesting lol!


Skills


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nope never.Tho Ive used my kung fu drunken sand-body-bag skills, got a head butt to the lip on night(unprovoked, he though i was my bro whos 2yrs younger), i just turned and looked at him unfazed, then comes in one of the bouncers i knew from the gym, grabbed him off the ground and took him promptly outside lol, i had a fat lip the next day. Alcohol does wonders for not getting hurt.

Apart from that, ive only ever seen a brawl on the club dance floor, guys swinging away with their heads down, coming closer to a couple of female mates, so i just shoved em back into the cirlce that had formed.

It is a confidence boost tho, knowing i have skills to defend myself and loved ones, and i hope i dont have to use em.


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Since learning how to fight (which I took up after getting jumped) I've never had any bother, always seem to talk way out of the situation. Used to get in scraps all the time before knowing how to handle it! Best one was kicking a lad in the head as he tried to get-away in a car robbing my ex-mrs off license, thing was my foot had to go through his window to get to his head


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Countless times in all manner of scenarios and i can hand on heart say unless you understand the street and that world it can very quickly go nto bat shit.

Most fights start at 18 inches with many different pre-fight rituals, the pre-fight ritual is where most scraps are won or lost before the first strike is even thrown. This is why Stevey the nutjob from some shithole council estate can usually tear your died in the wool black belt up for arse paper outside the chippy in a second.

Real world vs the huge safety of the dojo/gym/ring/cage.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

BALDYMONSTER said:


> Countless times in all manner of scenarios and i can hand on heart say unless you understand the street and that world it can very quickly go nto bat shit.
> 
> Most fights start at 18 inches with many different pre-fight rituals, the pre-fight ritual is where most scraps are won or lost before the first strike is even thrown. This is why Stevey the nutjob from some shithole council estate can usually tear your died in the wool black belt up for arse paper outside the chippy in a second.
> 
> Real world vs the huge safety of the dojo/gym/ring/cage.


mate i think you have been reading to many geoff thompson books


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Really? Maybe 15 years ago perhaps, i lost a lot of respect for Geoff years ago. I can only draw on 20 years frontline doorwork and various other apsects of street tear ups to have posted this.

If you think that sport fighting prepares you well for a good tear up outside the kebab shop i wish you all the best.

two completely different animals.

Good fight training and an understanding of the environment can certainly give you an advantage especially for that opening shot, but given there is no one on ones in the stret anymore its worlds apart.

Respectfully intended my friend.


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

I must say i agree to a large extent with Baldymonster.

People don't fight fair on the the street, and being aware of your surrounding and how to

react in a small tight situation is the difference between being pummeled and getting out.

Usually in a fight the more aggressive will come out top, thats why some mad man can beat a person that has had years of martial arts training.

explosive fat agressive action will get you out of a corner and then allow you to fight or escape.

Lets hope we all are lucky and safe enough to never really have to find out.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yea completely right from my own experiences witnessing fights/being apart of them and so on, groups of people are usually involved and the whole concept of say taking someone to the ground, transisting around them to find a submission attempt is just empty in its achievement when theres 5 of the guys mates all stomping on your head.

My wrestling knowledge has helped me more to be honest, the whole greco approach to controlling bodies, dictating the actual flow of events has enabled me to just "get the F*ck out of there" no shame in running away - best form of self defense.

Thai is good but as said if your there in the clinch hurting one guy whats his mates doing whilst your whole self is consumed with one guy? they're battering you.

Front-Kicks to the chest are good as said for just creating that personal space and doing a runner.

if your that bothered about pride leave them your phone number and have a one-on-one somewhere in a field the next day 

Grown out of it now (only 24 i know) enjoyed it as a teenager but now i find it too funny, watching grown men all drink together then have a little domestic then have a crappy fight, somewhat a little ****-erotic


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Only had one situation where i've had to use my Muay Thai - Was out shopping with a lass and her parents had brought her a watch and we took it to be repaired, Just as she comes out of the jewellers some scally grabs her bag, i chase after him clinch him up throw a knee to his ribs, pick up her watch and walk back to her, he comes running over to me and throws a big shot i just rolled it and smashed him with a leg kick.

Because of that c**t I had to spend 2 hours explaining I was doing nothing wrong to some wet behind the ears ****ing PCSO who didn't even cuff him, but restrained him with "friendly force" - lets just say the bobby at the nick was old school and let me out as quickly as the paperwork had been done, ****ing PCSO's.

Sorry for the essay


----------



## Romeo (Dec 2, 2009)

I have no skills


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

MUTINY! said:


> Only had one situation where i've had to use my Muay Thai - Was out shopping with a lass and her parents had brought her a watch and we took it to be repaired, Just as she comes out of the jewellers some scally grabs her bag, i chase after him clinch him up throw a knee to his ribs, pick up her watch and walk back to her, he comes running over to me and throws a big shot i just rolled it and smashed him with a leg kick.
> 
> Because of that c**t I had to spend 2 hours explaining I was doing nothing wrong to some wet behind the ears ****ing PCSO who didn't even cuff him, but restrained him with "friendly force" - lets just say the bobby at the nick was old school and let me out as quickly as the paperwork had been done, ****ing PCSO's.
> 
> Sorry for the essay


Best not to admit that your a matial artist to the cops normally, all to do with you being able to dis out the pain more than the average bloke, Just say you reacted to the threat or act of violence.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Aye this incident is what causes my strong hate for PCSO's - bloody useless!


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

That is very very true, the cops found out about my fight stuff and i suffered enormously for it..


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to kimura people all the time, and there were some people who when I did fight, were just too quick and powerful ( all were black), so i used to let them take me down, I had learnt the triangle and armbar by then, and they came into effect

but nowadays, apart from a few threats with bouncers, i keep cool

However, one time, in town, these lads about 8 of them, started calling my mate a c**t, he was a pro footbaler, and felt they had power to swear at him, so I offered to take them all, took off my shoes to not get them dirty, and stretched whilst they were arguing, and used a head kick i learnt in muay thai on one of them .. then we all seperated

I do remember during school fights, most ended up on the ground, i loved it, because thats when I started BJJ, so i had a lot of fun on the ground


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

jeevan said:


> I used to kimura people all the time, and there were some people who when I did fight, were just too quick and powerful ( all were black), so i used to let them take me down, I had learnt the triangle and armbar by then, and they came into effect
> 
> but nowadays, apart from a few threats with bouncers, i keep cool
> 
> ...


You took off your shoes so as not to get them dirty?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Maybe they where nice shoes...


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

LoL... you took off your shoes and had fun on the ground....


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Maybe he didnt want to break his heels lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

limited edition nike air force ones .. cost 200 quid !


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Lots and lots, in my younger days.

Not going to write an essay, but long story short, I would;

a) Try and talk to them and get them to calm down.

B) If they started getting cocky, I'd ask tem one more time not to figh.

c) I would rarely throw strikes. Maybe a headbutt or something, but I'd use my JJ skillz to throw/restrain them, get them into a choke or just submit them where they're standing.

Strikes are dangerous to throw. It doesn't matter to the dicks who are fighting on the streets, but when you have the knowledge that a wrongly (or rightly) placed strike could do some serious damage to someone, it's better just to stick to your locks and throws.


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Imy said:


> Lots and lots, in my younger days.
> 
> Not going to write an essay, but long story short, I would;
> 
> ...


You don't have to throw a traditional strike though mate, ever drilled "power slaps"? Amazingly effective and on cctv it was only a slap right...? 

The problem with a choke or good restraint is in these times everyone and their mate will pile in at the drop of a hat so while your restraining or waiting for cnut number 1 to go limp from your choke the rest are pounding your head. 

This is were striking wins hands down, you can't fight 2 guys at once but you can fight 2 guys one at a time.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

The awesome power slap, was shown that a while ago by a guy who is self defence mad.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you get your shoes from one of they spambots!?


----------



## OUTCOLDFIGHTCLUB (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh yes, i am a huge fan of the power slap.


----------

